# Sticky  Kickstarter and Indiegogo Accountability - Worth Reading Before Investing



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Both of these links will take you to Kickstarter and Indiegogo policies on accountability

Worth reading before you decide to invest

https://www.kickstarter.com/blog/accountability-on-kickstarter

https://learn.indiegogo.com/trust/


----------

